# SYDNEY (AUS) VIZSLA PPL



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

hey everybody,

I've come to the conclusion that I may have to give up owning Olive under my shitty living circumstances. I feel terrible even thinking about this, and know that a lot of people will completely judge me on this :-[, but sometimes things don't work out as planned and ultimately I just want to best for Olive.

Although i'm not 100% that I will find a new home for her yet, I wanted to see if there were any NSW bound Vizsla lovers that would accept a new member into their family.

Olive is currently 10ish months old, and is such a cool n lovely girl, I'd love to hear back from anyone who thinks they'd be able to offer a dedicated home for olive.

Thanks,
Isabella


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Isabella,

I just saw your other post about the changes in your living circumstances for the first time. It sounds like you're dealing with a lot of stress with uncertain living arrangements and financials. That can't be easy. It doesn't matter if people here or elsewhere will judge you. Now you have to deal with the situation at hand and do what is best for Olive and yourself. You matter, too. 

Life can change rapidly, so no one is as secure as they think. Start working on building up savings and a support network now. If you can grow from this situation and avoid the same pitfalls in the future, it won't be chalked up as a total loss.

The Vizsla Club of NSW has a rehoming program with a thorough application. I would contact them for help. http://vizsla.org.au/rescue-rehome/

Take care,
Courtney


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Isabella,

I would adopt Olive in a heartbeat, unfortunately I am not living in Australia... geographically speaking not even close. I can understand that you feel terrible, and the best thing you can do know is looking forward and making sure that she finds a good home. Contact the rescue organizations in Australia, they can help.

Best of luck,
Patrick


----------



## WOWO1973 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Isabella,
We are based in Melbourne.
Very interested in adopting Olive from you!
Evan


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Praying for the best. Would you be able to visit Olive from time to time? Sort of like an open adoption?

Please keep us informed. Our best thoughts are with you.both.


----------



## WOWO1973 (Mar 21, 2016)

All the best to you both!


----------



## Nila (Jun 18, 2016)

I think you may have already contacted the Hungarian Vizsla Club of NSW? Www.vizsla.org.au
They have a very successful and very helpful rehoming programme. They don't charge for the service, have a significant number of great homes available and work very hard to find the very best options
Contact them for expert help


----------



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

Nila said:


> I think you may have already contacted the Hungarian Vizsla Club of NSW? Www.vizsla.org.au
> They have a very successful and very helpful rehoming programme. They don't charge for the service, have a significant number of great homes available and work very hard to find the very best options
> Contact them for expert help


Hi Nila,

Yes I have! They have been really helpful, right now however I am just weighing up what the right thing is to do.

Thanks for your concern,
Isabella


----------

